
How ReactJS is even more powerful if you use Flux? - harmeetsingh
http://blogs.quovantis.com/how-reactjs-is-even-more-powerful-if-you-use-flux/
======
WalterSear
IMHO, using redux on a small to moderate sized SPA (ie - the overwhelming
majority of SPAs), on a small to moderately sized team, under most
circumstances, ends up causing more pain than it is solves, particularly for
the first few implementations, and definitely during the pilot phase of an
app.

It's not for no reason that Facebook moved to GraphQL and Relay.

~~~
acemarke
Could you clarify that comment? What "pain" are you referring to?

~~~
WalterSear
Harder to reason about, and with more boilerplate to write.

